# Great Sabonis photo(s)



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

Probably the best sabonis photo I have ever seen. You can find all the information at:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=66668&forumid=14

Stuart


----------



## mvblair (Nov 20, 2003)

Hee, hee!! Doesn't Sabas look awesome!? 

Matt


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

*hee hee?*

Tone down the giggling Matt, you are no longer a schoolgirl.

Regards,
Stuart


----------



## mvblair (Nov 20, 2003)

I never was a schoolgirl...oh well. :sigh: 

Matt


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mvblair</b>!
> I never was a schoolgirl...oh well. :sigh:
> 
> Matt


Hehe! 



Stuart


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

*Too much frivolity......*

Keep it toned down, you guys. :nonono:

This isn't Interbasket!

Sincerely soberly seriously Sabonisly yours,
CFFI























hehehehe........
:grinning:


----------



## mvblair (Nov 20, 2003)

Way to plug the site in front of people who already go there, CFFI.  

:grinning: 

Matt


----------



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

It's nice to see, with #11, Hall of Famer Dino Meneghin and with #8 Mike D'Antoni


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Too much frivolity......*



> Originally posted by <b>Crazy Fan From Idaho</b>!
> Keep it toned down, you guys. :nonono:
> 
> This isn't Interbasket!
> ...


You can't tell me what to do, like you, I have a post quality rating of four (again). I am your equal crazy one!

Stuart


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

*Doggone it....*

Foiled again.


----------

